# Game 53: Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers (2/20)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (39-13) vs Los Angeles Clippers (25-28) *

*When: Tuesday, February 20th
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: 114-108 Clippers *








*{*Game featured on TNT*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Healthy and Happy? *
_The Suns have been pretty injured for the past few games.
They hope to have Nash, Boris and a limited Kurt Thomas back
for this game. Lets hope they get back to their winning ways. _

2. *Battle of the Paint.  *
_The Clippers are a interior oriented team. They want
to shoot close shots, and get layups. Make them an outside
shooting team. As well as attack the rim on the offensive end. _

3. *Subs Help.  *
_The Suns being a depleted team has given chances to
guys like Marcus, Jalen, Jumane and Burke. Lets hope they
can help off the bench with more confidence then they have had
in the past. _









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> Seattle, Feb. 14 (AP) -- Nick Collison doesn't necessarily agree, but a year ago Seattle coach Bob Hill didn't feel comfortable with Collison on the court against Phoenix.
> 
> Collison wasn't quick, aggressive or athletic enough to keep up with the Suns. That's why Collison's performances against Phoenix are such a shock to Hill.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Elton Brand*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Clippers Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Mike Dunleavy*​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Payback time!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys should take this one, very easily...i just hope that the clippers can cover, which they probably won't...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys should take this one, very easily...i just hope that the clippers can cover, which they probably won't...




I highly doubt this will be anything but easy. Suns will not be 100% and the Clippers
have been playing well as of late. Plus, it's on national TV, everyone on the Clips is
going to show up. 

Please, lets not make this 4 losses in a row. PLEASE STEVE!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Injury update on Thomas and Nash. 



> PHOENIX (AP) -- After testing his sore right shoulder in practice on Monday, Phoenix point guard Steve Nash said he hopes to return to the lineup when the Suns visit the Los Angeles Clippers on Tuesday night.
> 
> "I didn't feel any setbacks, and hopefully if it feels good tomorrow morning and again tomorrow night, I'll give it a shot," Nash said Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys should take this one, very easily...


I'm not too sure. The problem with our boys is that they're streaky. We score in bunches but also give up points in bunchs. We've proven we can win in (big) bunches but lately we've shown that we can lose in bunches too. Who's to say we aren't on a roll right now? Go Suns! :devil2:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I'm not too sure. The problem with our boys is that they're streaky. We score in bunches but also give up points in bunchs. We've proven we can win in (big) bunches but lately we've shown that we can lose in bunches too. Who's to say we aren't on a roll right now? Go Suns! :devil2:



the clippers are streaky also, and they happen to be on one right now...unfortunately it's not a suns/mavs type streak...this streak involves losing to teams like the hawks, after blowing 15pt 4th quarter leads...and to put you guys at ease, you do *not* need nash to beat the clippers...that's how bad the clippers are right now...by the way, we're flattered for the yellow(elevated) status...in my opinion it should be in green or blue...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Any news - is Nash playing tonight? I read the article but any hotter news than that?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> Any news - is Nash playing tonight? I read the article but any hotter news than that?



I'm pretty sure he'll play. Probably limited minutes. (25-30)



> Kurt Thomas will play tonight and likely start after missing nearly five weeks with an elbow injury. Post playmaker Boris Diaw, however, still has back pain and could remain sidelined through Wednesday's game against Boston at US Airways Center, if not longer.


Kurt is likely to start? I've always want to see Kurt and Amare play alongside each other
with Marion, Bell and Nash. That should be interesting. But something tells me that Kurt
won't start........


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

YAY! Finally a great win. 

I wonder how the Nash haters are going to spin this. Beating the Clips by 25 on the road doesn't just
'happen'. On top of that, lets welcome back Shawn Marion! 31pts, 9rebs, 1stl, 2blcks 3-5 from 3p land.

Joe called it a while ago. Then Patty, aka God, grabs 10rebs, 7pts in 18 minutes. 
We got Boston tomorrow, lets hope this transfers over.

BOXSCORE


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Man it feels good to have Kurt out there. Doesn't need to score, but his rebounding and his post defense is so good. Last night really put a smile on my face.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> YAY! Finally a great win.
> 
> I wonder how the Nash haters are going to spin this. Beating the Clips by 25 on the road doesn't just
> 'happen'. On top of that, lets welcome back Shawn Marion! 31pts, 9rebs, 1stl, 2blcks 3-5 from 3p land.
> ...


They were a sinking ship, the Clippers are worse than Atlanta.... ok, I can't even spin this


----------

